# Pig hunt at Ossabaw?



## Barry Duggan (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wondering how the pig hunt went at Ossabaw last weekend? Haven't heard anyone say anything about it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 3, 2011)

I heard from Dennis. Between the chiggars and the alligators, 
he was just about consumed.

Also, it was warm and the hogs had moved from the woods, and
 into the marshes after the hermit crabs. 
Then he mentioned the alligators again. They must have been everywhere. 

Tough to hunt the hogs with a longbow, but a few were killed with rifles.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a shame, but sounds similar to first archery hunt we were on back in Oct. Suprised he didn't mention the skeeters and no see-ums, that are big enough to see. Most of the pictures I took were of alligators roaming the woods looking for a wet spot.

I reckon the weather was just too good...for this time of the year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 3, 2011)

Decatur said he killed 2 with his pop gun. mIKE


----------



## SOS (Mar 3, 2011)

Only about low 60's of hogs were killed - I would guess close to one of the lowest kills to date.  I saw no hogs feeding, saw them or heard them in thick cover or just coming out.  And that was a total of 7.  Hard hunt.  Decatur did pop a couple of medium hogs - I passed a handgun shot at bow range on a group of 5 40ish pounders at 15 yards...caught a lot of grief for that.  Bugs weren't that bad, weather was a little warm, but not bad.  I'll post a few photos later.  

That said, we had a ball, ate great, and as always, enjoyed some stump shooting with some wonderful friends.  Will plan on 2 years from now!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 3, 2011)

First morning I walked up within 10 to 15 feet of four bedded/nested pigs of about 20 to 25 lb pigs.  I stood there looking over them at the marsh and then looked down and saw the pigs all lined up and facing away from me in a sow's nest (first one of those I've ever seen).  I was litterally shocked to have gotten so close.  The instant I thought (and I'm not sure I didn't say out loud) "PIGS" they rocketed the three feet into the marsh grass and completely out of sight!  I crept forward as I saw the grass moving and got a shot at one at about 15 yards.  I was following RC's advice to get an arrow into 'em when they are under 50 lbs, but I juussst missed.  Shot looked good, but no squeal and no blood.  I was lucky to find my arrow.  They went to my right and exited the marsh grass but quickly disappeared into the almost head tall and very thick palmettos.  I jumped at least one more hog by the sound of it, but not a glimpse!  Saw lots of little bitty deer.  I have seen way bigger fawns still in spots than one deer that rattled out of a small patch of scorched cane at my feet.  It ran a hundred yards across a newly burned field that was greening with new short grass.  I could not believe how tiny it was!
Like SOS said great camp and great friends and wonderful time.  Dang loud generator!  I did not need to be rocked to sleep though!  I never saw a feeding hog either.  Saw lots of gators, and without realizing the danger, I walked up to puddles of water thinking to look for pig tracks. I remember thinking "those look deep to be so small!" Those were gator holes that were drying up to puddles!!!  I'm a lucky  guy, cause what could have happened, didn't!  I won't get that close again I can promise you.  Jeff Kitchens walked up  on a gator strolling through the woods.  He said "If y'all look at my GPS track...That "V" shape shows where I jumped to the side!"  I believe him.  I heard tell a couple of folks at least saw some rattlers.  The group of folks I left the island with thought that maybe the law enforcement wardens were called to check out some guys that may have been putting out corn for baiting and possible drug possession.  I have no idea, but do know the MAN came back to his boat and got his "book".  We were gone from the dock before he got back to the boat.  I do remember a couple of guys saying they were staying out all day, when asked why they had FULL, LARGE backpacks!    Some one else said they came back in the afternoon with the packs empty!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep, Decatur got 2 with his bang stick, but he worked for it...he was about 2 miles in.  
I had a blast, and drug my Dad and Stepmom along, that was the first time they have hunted hogs and they had a good time too.
I got on some small hogs first day, got to about 20 yds in open low marsh, they were crunching on mussels.  With no cover, they finally figured I was too close.  They were only about 20 lbs and I wanted a closer shot. 
Later, I got within 8 ft of a large hog in chest high grass, I never saw him, only heard the very low grunt and saw the grass move.  No chance for a shot.
I did come across a nest of tiny piglets, about 10 inches long, they were either orphaned , or I ran momma off or she was out feeding.
HOWEVER, I did find a honey hole for the next time I go!
I only got one tick, no chiggers.  I think I taste bad.
As we expected, we had a lot of fun.  
Dan


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 4, 2011)

And a few more photos...


----------



## Designasaurus (Mar 4, 2011)

60 or so killed sounds about right - I think there were near 50 Sat morning.   

Our group of 4 got 6 between us but it was hard hunting.  The wet areas we normally wade through were bone dry and some of the marshes were just grassy fields.  We saw lots of deer and armadillos but we think the pigs stayed out in the marshes and/or layed up under thick palmetto.

The camp agreed to a 6:00 pickup time at the orientation meeting - which turned out to be way too early.  We would have to head back to the road before things got good.  It didn't get dark until most of the way back to camp.

I saw a group of three 50-60 pounders the first morning along with the back half of a BIG one heading into thick palmetto.  I shot one of the smaller ones. I didn't see anything again until the second evening when I snuck up on a group of four 20 pounders along the edge of a marsh.  I shot one of them and missed a second one.

I only saw one hog the last day - running away across a marsh, on the other side of a canal/creek so I didn't shoot.

As always it was great to be on the Island but there were more bugs than usual.  I did walk up on a good sized diamondback that wanted me to go away...see pic.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great photo's guys!!! Thanks for sharing the adventure!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 4, 2011)

Those were wonderful pics Dan!!! I loved the sunset.....and your feet.....
I don't think I want to be very close to them gators tho.....


----------



## Tikki (Mar 4, 2011)

Man oh man !! Those are 2 nice gators!!


----------



## SOS (Mar 4, 2011)

Few photos for the crowd...not a more beautiful place...IMHO...camp photos at sundown.  Island photos, a neat pig nest, and sea fog rolling in the last evening.  The temp dropped 10 degrees in an instant.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 5, 2011)

I am finally home with internet connection.  I had a great time and look forward to going back.


----------



## weekender (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks all for sharing the experience


----------



## mergomatt (Mar 5, 2011)

My son Matthew and I had a great hunt even though the hunting was tough - I finally jumped up a nice boar out of some thick, nasty stuff that my son shot on the run with his M1 rifle.  I am really proud of that kid (15 years old) for toting that heavy old battle rifle all over the island.

Lot of fun - will do this again.


----------



## SOS (Mar 6, 2011)

Your son seemed like a nice young man on the truck ride, and got a nice hog.  Congrats to both.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 6, 2011)

Great pics everyone. I have been on the bowhunt 3 times and loved everyone. Actually got a few points built up now.Congrats on that Young Fellers kill with the rifle.Keep`em in the woods.RC


----------



## pine nut (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with SOS!  Nice young man, and congrats from me too.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 7, 2011)

It was a fun trip, I enjoyed talking with Matt and Matthew and was glad to see Matthew lug the heavy WWII rifle.  His Dad didn't mention...he also made the 1 mile trek back to drop off point to thet the game carrier, and back.  Then haul it out (I am sure they both worked at that).
Dan


----------



## ossabaw (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been going for years.  This was as hard hunting as I have seen.  My son in law and I got one pig each (rifles) but walked miles to get them.  And yes SOS, maybe next time I'll take a bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 7, 2011)

ossabaw said:


> This was as hard hunting as I have seen. .



Was there, during the first bow hunt, which was two weeks after a gun hunt. Was my first trip. It was hot, dry, live oaks aborting their acorns green, gators on the roam, bugs buzzin around saying...me so hungry, etc.

Saw little game, killed nothing; however, when I can go back, even if I somehow knew the outcome would be the same...I'll be there.

Got to roam around on some different dirt, saw some pretty neat stuff, and got to spend a few days with some good friends, in a setting that don't come around often enough. Even met Brother John. Life is good.


----------



## Designasaurus (Mar 9, 2011)

Here a couple of GREAT pics my son took while we were there.  He has an app on his cellphone that "stiches" together separate photos into panoramic pics.  One is of a fairly spooky marsh we crossed on 42 North and the other is a typical sunset on the island.

Great place to visit - take your kids!


----------



## GMARK (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## ossabaw (Mar 30, 2011)

*pictures*

finally getting around to this.


----------



## SOS (Mar 31, 2011)

Gary, for goodness sake, ya jump shoot a good one out of its bed....at least smile!  LOL.  When are your going to move to the dark side and try a stick and string?  Hmmmmm???


----------



## gurn (Apr 2, 2011)

Sure sounds like ah good and interestin time. Snakes bugs and gators. Recon it couldnt get no better than that.


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 2, 2011)

Gurn, you'd fit right in!


----------



## gurn (Apr 3, 2011)

Some how I think I might.


----------



## SOS (Apr 4, 2011)

Gurn, 

If you ever want to try an Ossabaw adventure, the pig hunts are the way to go.  You still have to buy the out of state WMA permit at $90 but you don't have to buy the big game tags, just 3 one-day small game passes will do.  Doesn't cost to apply, either.  February down south might feel pretty good!  You come that far, I'll even share some Scotch.   Steve


----------



## gurn (Apr 4, 2011)

SOS said:


> Gurn,
> 
> If you ever want to try an Ossabaw adventure, the pig hunts are the way to go.  You still have to buy the out of state WMA permit at $90 but you don't have to buy the big game tags, just 3 one-day small game passes will do.  Doesn't cost to apply, either.  February down south might feel pretty good!  You come that far, I'll even share some Scotch.   Steve



Thanks for the info and the invite. Dont know if I'm fit ta hunt with yall but Lord willin I will hunt them stanky old hogs down there. Anyplace is better than Feb round here cept maybe the north pole.


----------



## ptschantz (Apr 5, 2011)

gurn, let me know if you decide to head to Georgia to hunt, I'll try to make the trip!

Pete


----------



## SOS (Apr 5, 2011)

Gurn, as a former Illinois resident, you are more than fit to hunt with us.  Just don't do something mid-western and call a Coke a can of "pop".  That'll get you hurt faster than anything....and I speak from experience.  LOL!


----------

